# Remaining Bottle Shows this year !!!!!!!



## epackage (Oct 17, 2010)

OCTOBER 31 GLENDALE HEIGHTS, ILLINOIS

 1st Chicago Bottle Club's 41st Annual Show & Sale (Sun. 9:00 AM to 2:00 PM) at the Ramada Inn, 780 E. North Ave. (1/2 block w. of I-355), Glendale Heights, Il. Info: JOHN & CLAUDIA PANEK, 1790 Hickory Knoll, Deerfield, Il 60015. PH: 847-945-5493. email: paperbottle1@aol.com






 --------------------------------------------------------------------------------


 NOVEMBER

 NOVEMBER 7 ELKTON, MARYLAND

 Tri-State Bottle Collectos and Diggers Club 38th Annual Show & Sale, (9 AM to 2 PM), at the Singerly Fire Hall, Routes 279-213, Elkton, MD. Info: DAVE BROWN, PH: (302) 738-9960 Email: dbrown3942@comcast.net



 NOVEMBER 13 BELLEVILLE, ILLINOIS

 Eastside Antique Bottle, Jar & Brewery Collectibles 4th Annual Show & Sale, (9 AM to 3 PM, early buyers 7 AM), at the Belleclair Fairgounds, Belleville, IL. Info: KEVIN KIOUS, PH: (618) 346-2634, or CURT FAULKENBERRY, PH: (636) 797-5220.


 NOVEMBER 14 OAKLAND, NEW JERSEY

 North Jersey Antique Bottle Collectors Assn. 41st Annual Show & Sale, (9 AM to 2 PM, early buyers 8 AM), at the Oakland Elks Club, 33 Ramapo Valley Road, Oakland, NJ. Info: call KEN at (973) 907-7351 or JIM at (516) 454-8993.



 NOVEMBER 14 PITTSBURGH, PENNSYLVANIA

 The Pittsburgh Antique Bottle Club's Annual Show & Sale, (9 AM to 2 PM, early buyers 7 AM), at The Ice Garden, Rostraver Twp., (Exit 46 B off I-70 to Rt. 51 North), info: BOB DeCROO, 694 Fayette City Rd., Fayette City, PA 15438. PH: (724) 326-8741 or JAY HAWKINS, 1280 Mt. Pleasant Rd., West Newton, PA 15089, PH: (724) 872-6013


 NOVEMBER 21 ALTON, ENGLAND

 The Alton Bottle Collectors Club Annual Bottle & Collectors Fair, (10:30 AM to 1:30 PM, early buyers 9:30 AM) at The Community Center, Alton, Hnts., England. Info: MICK WELLS, 1 Ings Close, Alton, Hants, GU34 1TB, England. Direct Dial: 011 44 1420 88773



 NOVEMBER 21 GREENSBORO, NORTH CAROLINA

 The Greensboro Antique Bottle, Pottery & Collectibles 9th Annual Show & Sale, (9 AM to 3 PM) at the Farmer's Curb Market, 501 Yanceyville St., Greensboro, NC. Info: REGGIE LYNCH, PH: (704) 221-6489. www.antiquebottles.com



 NOVEMBER 28 BETHLEHEM, PENNSYLVANIA

 Forks of the Delaware Bottle Collectors Assoc. 37th Annual Show & Sale (9 AM to 3 PM, early buyers 7:30 AM), at the Bethlehem Catholic High School, Madison & Dewberry Avenues, Bethlehem, PA. Info: BILL HEGEDUS, 20 Cambridge Place, Catasauqua, PA 18032, PH: (610) 264-5945.


----------

